# Where to get prints?



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was wanting to print off a few pics, easy christmas presents! 

Where is the best place to get them printed at? are there any websites that offer this or would I be better off using Walgreens or a actual camera place?

Thanks


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

MulletMaster08 said:


> I was wanting to print off a few pics, easy christmas presents!
> 
> Where is the best place to get them printed at? are there any websites that offer this or would I be better off using Walgreens or a actual camera place?
> 
> Thanks


Walgreens. I think you just bring your camera card but I think it is self-service.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I use MPIX.with my website. great color and processing. Fast also


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

stargazer said:


> I use MPIX.with my website. great color and processing. Fast also


Thanks I just ordered a frame print from them.

16x20


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice photo!


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Where are you from? I'm a wildlife artist and I have a 24" Canon printer
I'm in Houston just west of the Galleria


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Years ago, Costco did exceptional work. They standardized their printer daily. You could get repeatable results. However most of my stuff today is done for YouTube or 16:9 HDTV format.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I can print them. You can call me at my studio. 713-977-4729


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had good results at Sams Club in Friendswood.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the ability to print on a wide variety of materials in a variety of formats. I can print up to 64" x 150' and can panel for larger sizes. I can do very high resolution prints on canvas, vinyl, wall paper type material for murals, direct to items including wood, plastic, metal, and others. I can do full color digital as well as laser. All done in house. PM me for specifics.


----------

